# Schraffuren in Photoshop???



## BG-Web (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich hab eine Karte von Deutschland mit den einzelnen Bundesländer. Diese Bundesländer möchte ich nun unterschiedlich schraffieren, d.h. die Abstände der Striche sollen variieren.

Wie stell ich das in Photoshop an??

Danke für die Antwort

BG-Web


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2003)

*[Pattern]*

Indem du verschiedene Pattern anlegst, kannst du es schaffen, verschiedene Linienfüllmuster mit unterschiedlichen abständen zu schaffen. Im Anhang ein Bild für drei exemplarische Diagonalpattern, bei denen die Ausgangsbildgröße 3x3 4x4 und 5x5 Pixel ist. Den grauen Rand wohl weglassen, der ist nur zur Verdeutlichnug da, damit man sieht, dass es sich um mehrere verschiedene Pattern handeln soll.


----------

